# Very very dumb



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JbOqC6j5lk


Now I know we like to say that a scorp couldn't kill a healthy human being but this is stupid. Unfortunately im finding highly venomous scorp's such as Androctonus and Tityus not being treated with the respect they deserve. The excuse they couldn't kill a healthy human being is a foolish excuse for those saying its ok to handle hot scorps.


----------



## baboonfan (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah I would say that guy probably makes the hall of shame for stupid. Dont worry, he wont be around to tarnish the hobby for much longer. There seems to be a band of idiots on youtube who handle the worst inverts as a way of making a name for themselves. 

I remember watching one with a moron who handled his S cal tarantula.

Even more stupid people handle their venomous reptiles.


----------



## Keister (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow all I can say is wow........ what is that guy thinking? He does tarnish the hobby for the rest of us. Those are the people who will get owning these creatures banned for the rest of us, because they get stung and die! What a loser jeez ummm......


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, he's on this board...I am not disagreeing with any of you, though! There are many things one could say for how foolish that is...


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I keep highly venomous inverts I don't handle them though I see no reason to they are display animals. I have a Tityus stigmurus who I never handle and I got more respect for it after I fed it a roach and it stung and the thing just ceased to live. But of all the things you could handle a A.australis really they kill more people then deathstalkers...


----------



## Keister (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya I keep LQs breed them, I keep A Bicolor, and many more deadly scorps and breed deadly scorps. I do not ever handle them my respect for them is incredibly high. You just don't do this. Come on it's common scence.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Androctonus spp. and the Tityus spp. as well as Leiurus spp. contain some of the most toxic scorps on the planet I have a T.stigmurus. And I must say the killing power of the highly venomous species is impressive it stung a roach and the roach just ceased to live almost instantly. I'll be getting a A.A soon but its a display animal like a venomous snake no touching that is a rather large A.A  in that video.


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 16, 2012)

What is he thinking?! We are all gonna lose privileges for this hobby because of people like this guy! All it takes is one sting and he's gonna learn.
Tommy


----------



## Keister (Feb 16, 2012)

tseros7768 said:


> What is he thinking?! We are all gonna lose privileges for this hobby because of people like this guy! All it takes is one sting and he's gonna learn.
> Tommy


Not really.......... I mean your brain stops when you're dead.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

I think what makes this species more dangerous then other highly venomous species is the fact they get a pretty good size and can inject a good amount of highly toxic venom.


----------



## Keister (Feb 16, 2012)

Not only that the toxicity itself can kill you not just the over whelming amount.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well that's the thing ive heard people brag about getting stung by highly venomous species and say it did nothing yet ive heard some other not so happy storys. Over in Africa this genus kill's more people then LQs I think again not bashing LQs toxicity as anything that crazy toxic deserves respect.


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 16, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> Well that's the thing ive heard people brag about getting stung but highly venomous species and say it did nothing yet ive heard some other not so happy storys. Over in Africa this genus kill's more people then LQs I think again not bashing LQs toxicity as anything that crazy toxic deserves respect.


I totally agree, and keister, sorry I forgot about that part. Lol I can b dumb at times!
Tommy


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I just think we should discourage this kind of thing you know someone could wind up dead if they are reckless with these types of scorps. But I think we should really question if someone is getting stung and lives did they get a dry sting or did the scorp just inject the minimal amount of venom. I also remember black widow's inject a very small amount of venom but it causes you a whole lot of pain so a large A.A could likely put you in a world of pain. Even if you don't die you could feel like you might be dying cause if i remember correctly this most highly venomous scorps have powerful neurotoxic venom.


----------



## Keister (Feb 16, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> Well I just think we should discourage this kind of thing you know someone could wind up dead if they are reckless with these types of scorps. But I think we should really question if someone is getting stung and lives did they get a dry sting or did the scorp just inject the minimal amount of venom.


They got dry stung and getting tagged by these guys is nothing to brag about it just makes you look like an idiot in all honesty.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

There was someone on the boards once who actually dragged about getting stung and down played their venom toxicity of all things.


----------



## Keister (Feb 16, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> There was someone on the boards once who actually dragged about getting stung and down played their venom toxicity of all things.


What has this world come to?


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know I think its more of a psychological thing highly venomous scorps don't have the same fear factor as a highly venomous snake. They should but they don't although Androctonus has venom on par with some highly toxic elapidae snakes. I think its more the perception of hey its small it can't hurt me too badly but again the black widow is a prime example of small but packing a punch as is a LQ. A.As however get bigger then either so its really a dangerous and maybe lethal idea of it can't hurt or kill me. Youtube doesn't help matter's in this regard as ive seen LQ's handled on there too...frankly if we are to have a safe hobby the genus Androctonus,Tityus,Leurius should be treated like a highly venomous mamba,cobra or taipan. From what ive read LQ's have some of the most toxic venom of any living thing on the planet.


----------



## gromgrom (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor GS, getting insulted...


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 17, 2012)

Im not really going after the dude in the video I think he won't be doing it again im more against the idea promoted that these scorps can't hurt you.


----------



## Keister (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe that you should think through decisions like this before you make them honestly. Use some common scence! I am worried A for that guys saftey but also B for the saftey of our hobby because of people who get killed doing stupid things like this. I understand an acident is an acident and acidents do happen from time to time, but really? You may as well put a revolver to your head with five bullets in a six shot cylinder and go ahead you will get lucky one out of six times but the other five out of six times your gonna shoot yourself in the head. You just don't do these sorts of things. For your personal saftey and for the respect for the andimal and for the respect of the hobby so you don't ruin it for us. PLEASE THINK THROUGH THINGS BEFORE YOU ACT, MISTAKES CAN AND WILL KILL YOU!


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well safety first with anything highly venomous its good the scorp wasn't in a bad mood though as its a rather large A.A. I actually didn't know they could get that large I think we should explain how truly toxic this and other species are really. It would discourage others from trying it some species arew actually very dangerous to children I know a few in the Tityus genus are.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like a very healthy specimen though, I will give him that.

And for free handling, even as a very responsible venomous snake keeper, I got bit once and the hell I went through was not fun at all! Never free handle, never!


----------



## Keister (Feb 17, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> Well safety first with anything highly venomous its good the scorp wasn't in a bad mood though as its a rather large A.A. I actually didn't know they could get that large I think we should explain how truly toxic this and other species are really. It would discourage others from trying it some species arew actually very dangerous to children I know a few in the Tityus genus are.


This is true. I personally wouldn't recomand handleing any scorp. If you want to have somthing to cuddle with buy yourself a teddy bear or somthing. If you think your a hot shot or somthing go buy a lambo and drive it down the highway a 200mph. These creatures aren't to serve either of those purposes so don't treat them as though they are. I just don't handle any of my scorps at all because I believe if you do it once you will do it again and then you will want to get bigger and better then an acident happens and bomb you were handleing a LQ or A. Bicolor or somthing of that style and next thing ya know people are reading about you in the paper and how you died because of a scorp sting. So just don't handle scorps on general. Expecially the deadly ones. Showing off or thinking you're Steve Irwin isn't worth your life.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 17, 2012)

I have never free handled anything hot thank goodness i value my life and limbs more then that plus the hospital bill would suck. I find it odd that even though Androctonus has some of the most toxic scorp venom on the planet its still downplayed. All of my hot's are hand's off display animal's and that's how they should be treated but you get people handling of all things LQ's.


----------



## Keister (Feb 17, 2012)

The hobby is going to tank because of people such as these and I don't want that happening so I am doing my part and not handleing them and everyone else should step up suck up your pride or whatever drives you to handle these things and do yours too and not handle scorps come on it really isn't that hard.


----------



## theguns19726 (Feb 17, 2012)

If anyone can do it without worrys, GS can. The dudes got more experience with scorps than the Duggard family does with kids. If anyone doesnt know who they are, they have like 19 kids. Seriously, GS has how many scorpions? I think the dude makes a living doing what he did. Hes all about safety first, so lets all agree that it wasnt a smart thing to do , but its smarter than what some ppl do when they decide to buy the LQ with no knowledge at all of the species. Not everyone is going to come to a forum about scorpions before they run out and buy one. Sad to say its a cool factor thing. So I guess what im trying to say, is there are dumber ppl out there. Respect needs to be givin when dealing with that type of scorpion, and I believe that GS has nothing but respect for ALL his scorpions.


----------



## Twillis10 (Feb 17, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> I don't know I think its more of a psychological thing highly venomous scorps don't have the same fear factor as a highly venomous snake. They should but they don't although Androctonus has venom on par with some highly toxic elapidae snakes. I think its more the perception of hey its small it can't hurt me too badly but again the black widow is a prime example of small but packing a punch as is a LQ. A.As however get bigger then either so its really a dangerous and maybe lethal idea of it can't hurt or kill me. Youtube doesn't help matter's in this regard as ive seen LQ's handled on there too...frankly if we are to have a safe hobby the genus Androctonus,Tityus,Leurius should be treated like a highly venomous mamba,cobra or taipan. From what ive read LQ's have some of the most toxic venom of any living thing on the planet.


Hot scorps should be treated with the respect of venomous snakes, its just hard to do that when venomous snakes way more dangerous on many levels. 

As for the video I'm more upset about the fact that it was posted on youtube than anything. Whether or not he should risk his own safety is one thing, but you certainly should not show kids it can be done when they are able to pick these guys up at a reptile show for $30 bucks.


----------



## axle37 (Feb 17, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> Im not really going after the dude in the video I think he won't be doing it again im more against the idea promoted that these scorps can't hurt you.


I agree completely, but if you look at the side bar on the youtube page, that dude has another video of him holding the sam 7in A.A.
People like that guy ruin good things others have going because they have no other way of getting attention/need to feel like a badass/etc. there's no real answer for people like that other than learning through bad exp or death.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 17, 2012)

Balls of steel, brain of goo


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well handling anything hot isn't the smartest thing to do ever you have hooks for venomous snakes and tongs for highly venomous invertebrates.

---------- Post added 02-17-2012 at 03:26 PM ----------

You could say it could be worse but few invertebrates are as toxic as a A.A. as far as I know anyway.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 17, 2012)

Michiel said:


> Balls of steel, brain of goo


HAHA!  And an unfortunate thing is that a small cut out of the typical population that has a phobia of anything with more than 4 legs is making the laws.  I know there are a lot more dogs in captivity than scorpions, but still interesting to read that in 2010, 34 people were killed by dogs in the US and only 4 people in the past "11 years" have died from scorpion stings.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah its rather odd that even venomous snake keepers have actually a low mortality rare due to their safety protocols just like keeping hot scorps few are killed. But yeah hot snakes and scorps seem to have stigma about them because they are so venomous.


----------



## GS (Feb 17, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JbOqC6j5lk
> Now I know we like to say that a scorp couldn't kill a healthy human being but this is stupid. Unfortunately im finding highly venomous scorp's such as Androctonus and Tityus not being treated with the respect they deserve. The excuse they couldn't kill a healthy human being is a foolish excuse for those saying its ok to handle hot scorps.


Hey BigJ999!

THANK YOU for bringing so much LIFE to my youtube vids and channel !! :biggrin:

Apologies that for those of my handling vids, they are seriously not for the faint-hearted. Disclaimer has been stated on my vid's intro. If you do not find it tasteful, you could check out my non-handling vids e.g. guides on scorpion mating or feeding. Else, if all my vids has not met the criteria of your "ISO certification", just click on the little red cross on the top right of your browsers or move on to other channels. Simple.

Anways, i'm all out to make friends in the hobby, feel free to drop me a pm if you wish to know me better :laugh:

Regards,
GS



Michiel said:


> Balls of steel, brain of goo


Hi Michiel,
Im just surprised, you will join in here as well... hahaha
I had seek your opinions on my Androctonus australis hector breeding project last year.
Thanks to your detailed advice, it has been a smooth breeding project so far :biggrin:



theguns19726 said:


> If anyone can do it without worrys, GS can. The dudes got more experience with scorps than the Duggard family does with kids. If anyone doesnt know who they are, they have like 19 kids. Seriously, GS has how many scorpions? I think the dude makes a living doing what he did. Hes all about safety first, so lets all agree that it wasnt a smart thing to do , but its smarter than what some ppl do when they decide to buy the LQ with no knowledge at all of the species. Not everyone is going to come to a forum about scorpions before they run out and buy one. Sad to say its a cool factor thing. So I guess what im trying to say, is there are dumber ppl out there. Respect needs to be givin when dealing with that type of scorpion, and I believe that GS has nothing but respect for ALL his scorpions.


Hi mate, 
Thanks for your post 
Anyway, knowledgeable or not it's subjective. There are so much more experienced hobbyist around and does not handle their inverts. 
And it does not mean the more experience you have, you have to handle one. 
Btw, do i know you? Can pm me, as i do not wish to get off-topic. :wink:



gromgrom said:


> Poor GS, getting insulted...


Hey bud, I laughed when i saw your comment. I get you :roflmao:


----------



## baboonfan (Feb 17, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> HAHA!  And an unfortunate thing is that a small cut out of the typical population that has a phobia of anything with more than 4 legs is making the laws.  I know there are a lot more dogs in captivity than scorpions, but still interesting to read that in 2010, 34 people were killed by dogs in the US and only 4 people in the past "11 years" have died from scorpion stings.


You make an outstanding point here. America tends to be harsh towards what people see as creepy crawly and or scary looking. If it looks scary it must be unusually deadly. This country does that with everything really. Back in 1994 over 80% of Americans favored the "assault weapons ban" that outlawed anything that was black and militaristic looking. A bunch of soccer moms who never saw a firearm outside of a TV show wrote the bill with claims that all crime would be reduced by as much as 90% within one year. America assumed every wild eyed claim to be true. About 5 people nationwide noticed that the scary looking rifles had been involved in less than 1% of all firearms crimes. That 80% never bothered to look at facts, they reacted with emotion and powered themselves with fear to make a new law that didnt reduce crime at all. The very same people assume that my Ts are more dangerous than nuclear weapons because a few know nothing soccer moms feed into their fears of the creepy looking animals. Just like always they will never notice the facts about their dogs and cats being a far greater problem.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 17, 2012)

I need to weigh in on this because I'm an idiot. Right. Anyway.
I've been on several medical calls to treat people who have got tagged. Two that stand out clearly in my mind were both from the big black Thai scorpion. What was of concern to me was the pain of the sting as much or more so than the toxicity. These two cases went into both anaphylactic and psychogenic shock, the latter from the excruciating pain.

Now, the point is, shock by itself, in various forms, can kill. When 2 planes collided over San Diego some years ago it rained body parts and several people died from the psychogenic shock of seeing the mess. 

So with the downplaying of the danger of the sting, the toxicity aside, death can occur from purely natural native physiological effects of shock. With the above two cases, both went borderline coma and one was delirious, from shock alone. A person may be extremely adept and highly resistant to the venom, but nobody can resist good old blood pooling in the extremities and the brain becoming deoxygenated.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 17, 2012)

GS said:


> Hey BigJ999!
> 
> THANK YOU for bringing so much LIFE to my youtube vids and channel !! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes GS, we know u have xp but still be very careful!
Tommy


----------



## GS (Feb 18, 2012)

tseros7768 said:


> Yes GS, we know u have xp but still be very careful!
> Tommy


Hi Tommy,

Thanks for the concern. Yet again, it has nothing to do with xp.
Not to worry, most of those vids are taken during the same rehousing day of all my inverts years ago.
It's mostly in the past, especially for the "Hots".

Btw, it's nice of you to link up my scorpion care-sheets to share with fellow hobbyist. 
Appreciated it :biggrin:


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 18, 2012)

GS said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> Thanks for the concern. Yet again, it has nothing to do with xp.
> Not to worry, most of those vids are taken during the same rehousing day of all my inverts years ago.
> ...


----------



## GS (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing my caresheets, do provide a link back as i do update it regularly with new photos and observations to share  :biggrin:

Regards,
GS


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 18, 2012)

GS said:


> Thanks for sharing my caresheets, do provide a link back as i do update it regularly with new photos and observations to share  :biggrin:
> 
> Regards,
> GS


Will do GS, also, i am very impressed with the way you have handled this thread. You have been very mature and understanding. It really shows your true character.
Tommy


----------



## gromgrom (Feb 18, 2012)

tseros7768 said:


> Will do GS, also, i am very impressed with the way you have handled this thread. You have been very mature and understanding. It really shows your true character.
> Tommy


Yep, and it also shows how fast others can jump on someone just because of youtube videos in the past. Wonder where all the other posters went?


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 18, 2012)

gromgrom said:


> Yep, and it also shows how fast others can jump on someone just because of youtube videos in the past. Wonder where all the other posters went?


You're exactly right, me too...


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 18, 2012)

GS said:


> Hey BigJ999!
> 
> THANK YOU for bringing so much LIFE to my youtube vids and channel !! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


GS

You can do what you want and you can give all the warnings you want of not to do this and so on. For all this talk of saying we respect the "hots" why do I see people other then you handling Deathstalkers and even hot snakes. I saw a video one guy free handling a Gaboon Viper of all things the guy got bite to the snake payed the price for his foolishness.


----------



## Keister (Feb 18, 2012)

I am still here. I just believe all around even for the best that accidents happen and that mistakes are made and that when you take risks such as these that you really are putting your life in jepordy. Accidents happen when not purposly handling them but when you do handle them I feel as though it only ramps up your possibilities of having somthing happen and in this case the accident could kill you. These are just my thoughts this whole thing. It is my job to work with these things, it is what I am payed to do, and I breed them but no I would never ever think about even touching one let alone trying to pick one up and hold it.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know they don't have tarantula antivenom but do they have antivenom for scorpions? Maybe this person has some on hand? I don't know. I would definitely handle a dozen OBTs at the same time before I would handle this guy.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 19, 2012)

I see people do all kinds of stuff on Youtube, as you see specialty rock climbers using no ropes  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrX0ohmu1zw  , people jumping cars with bicycles, etc.  I don't see much difference except that it might be easier to ban some scorpions than it is to ban bicycles.  But these thrill seekers accept the risk, several have died in crazy stunts.  Kind of ironic isn't it, people wanting gov positions, fighting for a position of control, but claiming they want to promote freedoms.  But what we get are people that fit the mold of over-controlling parents.  I can't say publicly handling a scorpion is a good example but either is rock climbing with no ropes so I won't ding somebody for this, it might take the scorpion to do that eventually haha.  Speaking of Gaboon vipers, I was at a snake farm some years ago, there were many exotic venomous snakes there.  I asked the caretaker which snake he gave the most respect to, he said it was this one...  he pointed to a big Gaboon viper.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes indeed. Kudos to GS on your decorum.



Galapoheros said:


> ... Speaking of Gaboon vipers, I was at a snake farm some years ago, there were many exotic venomous snakes there.  I asked the caretaker which snake he gave the most respect to, he said it was this one...  he pointed to a big Gaboon viper.


Exactly. The experts, and those with long time experience and common sense, know where to draw the line. It's like up at the snake farm shows where they put the audience in a ring of bleachers and casually moonch around in a ring with kaouthai. None of those guys will consider entering into the O. Hannah cage. They are obviously capable snake handlers but there is a line where the consequences of a mistake are simply too dire.


----------



## GS (Feb 19, 2012)

tseros7768 said:


> Will do GS, also, i am very impressed with the way you have handled this thread. You have been very mature and understanding. It really shows your true character.
> Tommy





The Snark said:


> Yes indeed. Kudos to GS on your decorum.
> 
> Exactly. The experts, and those with long time experience and common sense, know where to draw the line. It's like up at the snake farm shows where they put the audience in a ring of bleachers and casually moonch around in a ring with kaouthai. None of those guys will consider entering into the O. Hannah cage. They are obviously capable snake handlers but there is a line where the consequences of a mistake are simply too dire.


Hi Tommy, BigJ999 & Snark,

For me, it is nothing to get upset about when the concern raised is fair and the title of this thread is correctly named.. lolz
It is not like having people jumping on me for choosing not to sell them scorpions and start their slanderous attack or something :biggrin:

It's good to clear the air that those vids of mine are way back in the past... right now i'm just overwhelmed by my work and also documenting my projects for sharing purposes 

I might not be checking this thread often but if anyone has something i can help with, I can be reached at my email gsscorpions82@hotmail.com or just drop by All-Scorpion-Forum to say hi :wink:

Please continue 

Regards,
GS


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 19, 2012)

It has already been said, but I think the point is that it is your choice to handle your scorpions, but it is potentially very dangerous to you and others...and I do like your responses to all this! Above all else, never underestimate the potential danger.


----------



## BigJ999 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well its good that they are in the past best of luck with the new projects.


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 19, 2012)

BigJ999 said:


> Well its good that they are in the past best of luck with the new projects.


Yes, thanks GS


----------



## Michiel (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Michiel,
Im just surprised, you will join in here as well... hahaha
I had seek your opinions on my Androctonus australis hector breeding project last year.
Thanks to your detailed advice, it has been a smooth breeding project so far.....

Hi GS, I was just as surprised to see you handle that scorpion Good to hear that your project is going well!!

Regards,

Michiel


Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------

